

Ask HN: Where is Tim Peters ? - gamesbrainiac

Tim Peters is one of the smartest guys in the Python community. But where is he? What is he doing or working on?
======
mtmail
You could email him or ask the question on the python-dev mailing-list which
he reads

[https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2014-September/...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2014-September/136371.html)

